# where to live in christchurch?



## salmonfella (Sep 5, 2012)

Hey guys iam consing over mid November and don't fancy liveing in a hostel to long.I no accomadation is very scarce :/ but I am just looking to rent a room in a house. So iam looking for advice on best suburb to live in that would say be on or close to a bus route that services the cbd /red zone as that is where I will be working. Thanks in advance ross


----------

